# [Ryzen 3600] Audio crackles in Ableton 10 with low CPU Usage at low buffer size



## matth30 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hello! First post here, hope this is the good section.

Some of my Specs :

Ryzen 5 3600 16Go 
DDR4 3200Mhz cl16 
SSD Nvme 3.0

Buffer size set at 32 samples for low latency and sampling rate at 44000 Hz

I use an external soundcard, the UR242, with asio drivers

I have a project where the cpu meter in ableton dont go above 50/60%, and in the task manager it run at max 35%. But im experiencing audio dropout and crackles.This is strange because i got the impression that this is something that was not occuring before. Normally i expect hearing crackles more arround 80/90% of usage, based on some stress tests that i have made some months ago when i first receive the cpu.

I have run some dpc latency checker and latencyMon test while running the project : zero problems, everything is green on both calculator. Funny because i can hear the crackles at the same time i see the value stay in green.

I have also test to change the cpu priority and set ableton to "high priority" but it changed nothing. I know that i could reduce the buffer size and freeze tracks but this is problematic as i thought my system could handle it normally and i need low latency for real time midi recording...
One last note : it was happening when using two isntance of some granular preset from Omnisphere 2. I know that many of those preset are ressource heavy but still, i find strange to hear crackles and drop outs at a reasonable cpu usage + CPU load is set to 5% within all effect inside the plugin.

I also notice that my cpu usage is rather instable, it goes up and down too much rather than staying smooth. The temperature are jumping non stop between 45 and 55°C

Precision boost is disabled and my core clock are set to stock values (3.6GHz).

CPU power plan is set to "Ryzen High performance". Min and Max state of the CPU ARe set to 100%. I have try with windows high power plan but the results are fairly the same.

If someone know what could have an idea of what to do? Thanks


----------



## matth30 (Oct 19, 2019)

Also someone mentionned the fact that my latency number where pretty high compared to his (he was running a old macbook from 2015). I got 14ms at a buffer size of 128, and he gets 5.33..

Could it be that the Ryzen 5 3600 is not a good CPU for daw work?


----------



## Solarsentinel (Oct 20, 2019)

It seems you have done all the correct bios settings, and windows tweakings as well. If you're not sure follow the instruction in this forum about tweaking windows for DAW use.
But i just think it comes from your latency sample rate and maybe your audio interface. 32 samples is pretty hard for CPU, try increase the buffer size at 128 or 512. If you don't record any real instruments or voices and if you're working with libraries samples you don't have to set your audio rate at 32 samples.
If you really need it try to record instrument per instrument in order to avoid the crackles.

If your meters on latencymon are good, the problem seems to come from these settings. I read before that Ryzen can crackles even if the cpu meter are not at 100%. But i haven't verify it yet...


----------



## Matth302 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey, its me, i had to create a new account i couldnt remember my password.

Thanks for your suggestion, i will check that for windows, indeed there is maybe something that i forgot.

The problem with increasing the sample rate is that im getting a very huge latency increase. Worst : i compared with someone who have a old macbook pro from 2015, and he was getting better results in terms of latency numbers (i was at 14ms at a buffer rate of 128, and he was at 5,5ms..). And at 128 the project was really on the edge to gdt crackles again.

Yes maybe this is something related to ryzen, at least the 3600. If it really is the case, i would be really dispointed by it..


----------



## Solarsentinel (Oct 21, 2019)

As i told you if you don't record real instruments or voices even if your latency going up, it would not make a huge difference. 
But the latency could also coming from your audio interface. Check the review of a babyface pro or an apollo twin and compare your latency at the same sample rate and you will see that you can have some huge benefit with a good audio interface. For example the babyface pro can have an overall latency of 12-13ms at 512 samples rate which is very very good.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Oct 21, 2019)

And just to be sure, if you have another audio interface, try it with tve same settings that your UR. It may come from it, never know!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Oct 21, 2019)

If you can, can you post a screen of your latencymon report? Let turn in on for 20min in order to see something, or try to repeat the crackle when latency mon scan on the background.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Oct 21, 2019)

One last thing, do you use the asio driver of your audio interface?


----------



## Matth302 (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes, i dont record audio, but i do need low latency for playing with my midi keyboard and fingerdrumming with some pads.

I didnt know that audio interface could play a role in the system latency (for recording audio i understand but just for midi? Didnt know that). Gonna do some research about it. Unfortunately the babyface and the appollo are way out my budget, i cant afford expansive models like that for now.

I will show you a latencymon report once i got acces to my system again (i did a bios update to see if i got improvment but sadly now my ssd isnt recognized by the system anymore. After a long troubleshoot session that was unsuccesful, i will bring my pc to a computer shop this afternoon to see if they can do something).

Anyway like i said in my post, i already check with latencymon when i was hearing the crackles and it shown nothing, but ill do it again so you can see. For the drivers it is said in my original post : i use the asio drivers that are include in the ur242 drivers


----------



## matth30 (Oct 21, 2019)

I got access to my system again, so here we go, some latencymon results.

https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/43/1/1571668631-latency2.png


----------



## Solarsentinel (Oct 21, 2019)

It seems to be good but the highest peak at 328ms could be problematic. Can you show the "drivers" page please?


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 22, 2019)

I use 128 samples/44.1k for live performance. 
Not concerned synthetic benchmarks but audio clarity and CPU usage.
I can run 32 samples @ 96k .07 msec. but cant hear any difference, but notice the CPU is heating up and driving the meter above 50%.

USB Audio @ 32 samples is a crap shoot.
Id go with 256 on USB and just start having fun, don't worry about Latency or IRQ Settings.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 22, 2019)

Love to hear how that 3600 works out once you get things stable.
Im still on the fence but leaning towards the fastest stock i3 Quads from Intel after CES 2020.


----------



## matth30 (Oct 22, 2019)

matth30 said:


> I got access to my system again, so here we go, some latencymon results.
> 
> https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/43/1/1571668631-latency2.png



Hello. Unfortunately i havent register the driver page, im gonna run a test again in the afternoon and send you the results.



chimuelo said:


> I use 128 samples/44.1k for live performance.
> Not concerned synthetic benchmarks but audio clarity and CPU usage.
> I can run 32 samples @ 96k .07 msec. but cant hear any difference, but notice the CPU is heating up and driving the meter above 50%.
> 
> ...



This is not only a story of benchmarks for me neither. Unfortunately going for 256 is giving me a latency of 19ms, which really is uncomfortable for me when playing in real time my midi keyboards or drums pads.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 22, 2019)

Hope you get it fixed.
Cant you get 64 or 128 working?
If not Id definitely consider a new interface.

RME had excellent drivers for USB. Im a PCI only kind of guy as thats whats always worked for me.
But I visit the Ferrofish engineer whenever I can at Trade shows and they share a booth with RME. Years ago RME had already had great success on USB 2, and when I asked him why they weren‘t going after Thunderbolt, he replied that USB was better, more stable, etc.
But these guys have always had great drivers.

Actually thought Steinberg used RME and put their name on the interfaces, that seems to have changed.

Good Luck Brotha’ Man Matth30


----------



## matth30 (Oct 22, 2019)

ItS better at 64 Or 128 but i still get crackles/clipping really quick once the cpu is above 50/60% usage in ableton meter, so this is problematic..

Thanks for the suggestion, i will check what RME have to offer, hope i maybe find something that solve my problem. Looks like yeah maybe changing of audio interface could solve some problems! I wish so bad i got another one at home to test with.

Thanks a lot Chimuelo, i hope i will get through this hassle!!


----------

